# Opus Engine issue downloading individual instruments



## Louis (Dec 30, 2021)

I recently installed the east west Opus engine, and am having an issue with downloading individual instruments. When I attempted to download a flute instrument I got this error. 

Instrument file could not be downloaded. 
Message: Could not read file catalog. 
Could not read JSON file from /Users/*Username*/Documents/Ew Hollywood Orchestral Woodwinds Diamond/Catalog.txt error: 2 No such file or directory

Any help with this would be great, thanks!


----------



## Emanuel Fróes (Jun 26, 2022)

Louis said:


> I recently installed the east west Opus engine, and am having an issue with downloading individual instruments. When I attempted to download a flute instrument I got this error.
> 
> Instrument file could not be downloaded.
> Message: Could not read file catalog.
> ...


I have this issue right now. It happened a years a go and was a hell. Unfortunately i dont remember the troubleshooting

If you go to Support you know... they will say to reinstall this and this, and if it fails, to reinstall this and this and this and this 

I remember that it has to do with file names and organization. BUT the key is: the installer and the notifications have not always the same name for the same patch, so this creates confusion the strings instruments that have many versions, the Diamond and the Opus version are mentioned with different words sometimes.


----------



## Frank Stein (Dec 21, 2022)

Hi, I´m having the same problem here. Do you have any news or updates you can share? Having the same problem and I think ill just have to reinstall everything...


----------



## Emanuel Fróes (Dec 21, 2022)

THis is only the start...

What I can say is the same as the support: check you file path. Maybe there are duplicates or incomplete files. If it does not work, try to reinstall the installer. Be sure you unistall it fully, or use CLean My MAc . If it does not work, ask them to improve the product in this regard , for music composers with average QI can use it without too much stress.


----------



## Frank Stein (Dec 21, 2022)

Emanuel Fróes said:


> THis is only the start...
> 
> What I can say is the same as the support: check you file path. Maybe there are duplicates or incomplete files. If it does not work, try to reinstall the installer. Be sure you unistall it fully, or use CLean My MAc . If it does not work, ask them to improve the product in this regard , for music composers with average QI can use it without too much stress.


Okay thank you for the quick response, heard something similar from another thread. Take care.


----------

